# VW Factory CD Changer - Wiring Diagram?



## kgibbons (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello all,
I picked up a factory VW 6-CD changer (Model # 1J6 035 111) on Ebay this week for my 2004 Jetta, and wouldn't you know the thing is dead when I hooked it up to the car. Absolutely no power at all to eject the cd magazine -- and I did try the wiring harness connected in both positions (since it's not really keyed to the position it needs to be in - but the wires are numbered). 
I also tried the unit when the car was both started and turned off. Still no power to the unit either way -- so I'm convinced the unit is dead.
So, when I got the unit back in the house, I noticed the shrink tubing was kind of lumpy where the wires separate out of the wiring trunk. So I carefully slit the shrink tubing off to reveal the connections underneath -- and I think I found my problem. It looks like somebody has been screwing around with the wiring, because this certainly doesn't look like factory work.
I took two pictures with my digital camera, here are the links:
http://www.kgibbons.com/ebay/changer/01.jpg
http://www.kgibbons.com/ebay/changer/02.jpg
Coming out of the wiring trunk itself, it looks like I have the following wires:
blue
grey
yellow
green
brown
2 thick black wires
orange wire wrapped in copper braid
thin black wire wrapped in copper braid
I have no idea why, but if you look at the pictures they have the two thick black wires exposed and touching right before they terminate into the wiring harness (look at the clear plastic shrink tubing). And it would definitely seem like these are the power wires.
And then with the two copper braid shielded wires, they have them rigged up and making multiple connections as well. So it's just an ugly scene all the way with this thing.
I would have no problem re-wiring this harness if I had some idea what the wiring is supposed to look like. But with the ugly state of affairs with this changer right now, I'm really flying blind.
Can anyone possibly point me in the direction of a wiring diagram for the VW CD changer? A graphical layout would be great, but I'll take anything I can get right now - so a write-up on the wiring is fine too








I may spend the time re-wiring this harness only to have the unit be dead anyway.. but at least I will have tried.
Any help on this is greatly apprecaited!
KG


----------



## dieselgus (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: VW Factory CD Changer - Wiring Diagram? (kgibbons)*

The two thick black wires actually contain two smaller wires. One stranded and bare, and one white(left), or red(right). The braided wiring you see is the shield for the cable. As far as it looks, it looks basically correct. Here's a question for you. Is it a changer from a 2003 or a 2004 MY car? Also, with the connector plugged into the car, are there matching wires/colors on both sides of the plug? Are there some on the changer side that don't exit on the car side? What plug is at the other end of this cable that you have pictured for us? Is it plugged into the changer or is it hard wired into the changer?
The signal wires look OK, the grey switched 12V looks ok. The brown ground wire looks OK. Same with the blue, yellow, and possibly orange. Now, from the looks of it, the braided copper is shielding the control wires (the orange and black wires) and it is joined somehow to the purple and green wires. Is it possible to get another pic with the connector flipped over? All I see is two shots of the same side of the connector.
Gus


----------



## kgibbons (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: VW Factory CD Changer - Wiring Diagram? (dieselgus)*

Hey there Gus,
Thanks for the detailed reply... I just snapped off a few more pictures from both sides of this harness to help diagnose the problem a little more. Here's the link: http://www.kgibbons.com/ebay/changer/newpics/
With an answer to your question -- the changer is actually dated 1999, but before I made the purchase I did a little bit of research to see if this would be compatible. And as far as I was able to find out, from '99 on up use the same changer, which is VW model # 1J6 035 111 And that's the exact model of this changer, so I'm guessing it's the correct one, and of course it does have the correct wiring harness connection.
Answer to your second question - on the car side of the plug, it's the female end of this same plug, with corresponding wire colors. Even though the plug can be inserted both ways, I do see the numbers on the plug. So when I was attaching it I was attempting to match up number to number on both ends. But I even tried it the second way just to make sure, and still no luck.
And the wire is actually hard wired into the changer itself - as you'll see in the latest batch of pics here.
The only other thing I did NOT test so far, is to make sure the CD changer wire is actually connected to the back of the factory head unit







I automatically assumed that VW would have the wire connected up front, but I could be mistaken on this - and it certainly would explain the lack of power lol
Unfortunately I don't have the correct tool to pull the head unit from the dash to get a quick glance at this. So I think first thing tomorrow I'll use my multimeter and see if I'm getting any voltage drops on any of the pins of the car-side plug. I'll basically just ground my meter's negative lead and touch each contact point with the positive lead -- at least this will tell me if I have juice.
Any other possible suggestions?


----------



## kgibbons (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: VW Factory CD Changer - Wiring Diagram? (dieselgus)*

Hello again Gus,
Still waiting patiently to hear back from you... out of about 4 places I posted my cry for help, you're the only knowledgable source that's responded so far







Please get back to me when you can.
Thank you,
KG


----------



## bob_zales (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: VW Factory CD Changer - Wiring Diagram? (dieselgus)*

Do you have the description of each of the CD changer wires? I was having some troubles hooking up an ipod interface and wanted to make sure I was getting voltage at the CD changer wire interface.
Thanks,
Bob


----------

